# Bermuda - Is this heat stress?



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi guys. I'm having issues with my front Bermuda lawn - this is my second summer in our brand new house, so it's the second year of the lawn.

The rear is growing well but the front ylawn is growing very very slowly, with 3 or 4 really dark green, thick spots of fast growing grass. It looks quite odd.

Why is this? I am Watering 1" a week (manually as no irrigation system) but we have had weeks of consistently over 90° weather. Could this be a factor? Tru green said it was probably heat stress and that it would green up and speed up growth after the rain we had but that hasn't happened. Fert issue perhaps?

Hope you can help, it's very strange. Pics attached. Thanks!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks to me like it needs more fertilizer, but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

What is you HOC and have you had a soil test?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looks to me like it needs more fertilizer, but I'm certainly no expert.


+1 - the dark green spots appear to be where your dog or neighborhood dogs are fertilizing it for you. Not a ringing endorsement for TruGreen...


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

+2 for some fert. Maybe even a hearty dose of Fe.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The underpinning logic of the "Bermuda Bible" - nitrogen/fertilizer, water and time will cure most of the problems your lawn will regularly encounter.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

charlottebermuda said:


> Hi guys. I'm having issues with my front Bermuda lawn - this is my second summer in our brand new house, so it's the second year of the lawn.
> 
> The rear is growing well but the front ylawn is growing very very slowly, with 3 or 4 really dark green, thick spots of fast growing grass. It looks quite odd.
> 
> ...


Go buy a bag of Scott's turf builder for southern lawns and the $30 mini spreader at Home Depot and put down 3 lbs of it per 1000 square feet. Water it in with a quarter inch of irrigation or so. I doubt trugreen is putting down much fertilizer. Do this once a month until september.


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

WDE46 said:


> Go buy a bag of Scott's turf builder for southern lawns and the $30 mini spreader at Home Depot and put down 3 lbs of it per 1000 square feet. Water it in with a quarter inch of irrigation or so. I doubt trugreen is putting down much fertilizer. Do this once a month until september.


Thanks man. I should do this in addition to the tru green fert also, correct? What are your thoughts on Milorganite?


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Spammage said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like it needs more fertilizer, but I'm certainly no expert.
> ...


Will I run into any issues if I put down some fertiliser on top of Tru Greens fert?

Also - I always assumed dog irons 'burned' the grass!


----------



## charlottebermuda (Jun 2, 2019)

Just some more pics. Trying to get a hold of TG again to see what's going on. The last 3 pic are my rear lawn - look at the difference! They seem to do a decent enough job with the rear - perhaps there's something more underlying with the front lawn.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@charlottebermuda dog urine typically burns properly fertilized grass, but under fertilized grass can appear like your front yard with urine feeding and not burning the grass. I would check with them to see if they agree and treat it again (for free I would assume). Most here are DIYers because you will know what and how much you put down, and will learn what your grass needs. There are a lot of people here that have seen better results after ditching TruGreen and the like.


----------

